

How does Apple locate users where they are for iTunes Store - developer123

Is this done purely via banking information on the iTunes account?<p>And/or does Apple use IP look up to locate you?<p>What happens when a users is outside of the 44 countries designated in the iTunes store.
======
benologist
Pretty sure it's credit card info since that's the most accurate option
available. If you're outside those countries you're probably unable to use the
iTunes store.

I think they use IP geolocation until you're authenticated - that's been my
experience traveling a lot and being a whore for new laptops and/or clean
installs of Windows every now and then.

